# Problème configuration Mail



## jicey (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

J'espère que je suis dans la bonne secition, si pas veuillez m'en excuser... 

Voila j'ai un soucis, je suis de Belgique chez l'opérateur Voo pour internet et j'ai une adresse mail fourni par celui ci.... 

Je voudrais configurer l'appli Mail pour revevoir les emails sur celle ci, ça fonctionne très bien avec Hotmail, et ça fonctionnait très bien également avec MobileMe quand je l'avais.... 

Mais la le problème c'est qu'avec la boite mail Voo ça ne fonctionne pas du tout !!!! 

Il me demande toujours le mot de passe " Tapez le mdp du compte POP.... Le serveur POP à refusé le mdp de l'utilisateur "*****" Saisissez à nouveau votre mdp ou annulez l'opération"..... 

Voila je comprend pas j'ai bien rentré les informations, j'ai même eu un techniciens de VOO au téléphone qui a fait la démarche avec moi mais ça ne marche pas.... Bien sur le technicien trop fière pour dire qu'il y connaissait rien en Mac vas envoyer un site de Tuto -_-° m'enfin bon même sur ce site je n'ai pas trouver réponse à mon problème...... 

Je l'ai fais moi même avec Hotmail et jamais eu de soucis avec leurs serveur ni mdp.... 

Je comprend pas pourquoi il me dis que le mdp n'est pas le bon car c'est le même mot de passe que j'utilise pour avoir accès à ma boite Mail à partir de Safari par exemple.... 

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ce serait sympa... 

Merci


----------



## lazarusbf (8 Novembre 2011)

Up pcq j'ai le même souci, tu t'en es sorti ?
C'est quoi l'astuce, bon sang ? C'est pourtant pas compliqué normalement !!
J'ai pas de tél fixe en ce moment donc pas possible d'appeler le HD


----------



## Lordwizard (12 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Je fais remonter car j'ai exactement le même souci avec Mail et Voo auquel je suis connecté depuis ce jour.
Par contre ce qui est bizarre c'est que le WebMail VOO par internet ne reconnais pas non plus mes compte mail créé.
Faut-il attendre genre 24h pour que ça marche??
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## zoubi2 (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Ce refus de connexion au serveur POP peut venir du mot de passe, mais aussi du *Nom d'utilisateur*.

Admettons que votre adresse mail soit toto@voo.be

- Chez certains fournisseurs, le *nom d'utilisateur* sera simplement toto
- Chez d'autres, ce sera l'adresse mail complète = toto@voo.be

Avez-vous essayé les deux solutions?


----------



## Nicofieu (4 Février 2013)

il est jamais trop tard pour faire remonter un problème qui existe depuis plus de 2 ans...

Je fais partie de ces gens qui ont ce problème incompréhensible !

Le pire c'est que j'ai synchronisé mon compte mail sur mon iphone et ca marche sur mon iphone ! Mais rien à faire sur mon mac, mail me demande non stop mon mot de passe et me dit à chaque fois qu'il est incorrect...hors il est parfaitement correct, preuve est que je reçois mes emails sur mon iphone !

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (7 Février 2013)

Pour info, il y a un site qui parle entre autre des connexions avec VOO, le voici:
http://forum.adsl-bc.org/viewforum.php?f=58
ou encore ici: http://www.libellules.ch/phpBB2/souci-avec-serveur-sortant-smtp-compte-voo-t37430.html
Si çà peut aider


----------

